# Nebula Class Starship 1/2500 Scale Please!!!!



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I recently just started building my Round 2 Star Trek
Enterprise 3-piece Desk set and I realized just how nice
it would be to have some more offerings in 1/2500 scale.

I know that Jamie Hood from Round 2 had talked about
it during there announcement of the 1/350 scale 1701
but he did not say for sure if that was etched in stone
but if there is a future for that scale my first suggestion 
and one of my favorite Star Trek desgins is the 

NEBULA CLASS STARSHIP
http://www.startrekdesktopwallpaper...s_Starship_freecomputerdesktopwallpaper_p.jpg

There would of couse had to be two versions a Phoenix type and a
Sutherland Type
http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/389617-bigthumbnail.jpg

So it is my hope that this thread will start some good dialog regarding 
future production of Trek kits in this scale from both plastic and resin
kit manufactures, please feel free to jump on in with any suggestions 
or comments. As for me I really feel that the Nebula Class 
Starship in 1/2500 would make a fine offering for anyone.

Thanks and OPEN FIRE!

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There are already resin _Nebula_ & _Phoenix_ kits in production by VA Miniatures. You can find them at Federation Models. Click on Model Kits on the menu at the left,then select VA Miniatures. Victor has a number of 1/2500 scale Trek ships, plus there's a 1/2500 TOS _Surya_ under the Alliance Models banner. FedMods also carries another great line of 1/2500 scale models from Gizmotron. 

JT Graphics has a 1/2500 Vulcan Command Cruiers from Star Trek: Enterprise. 

A relative newcomer to the GKM industry is The Delta Quadrant. Eric has a nice line of 1/2500 scale Trek, as well. His prices are very affordable and he's got a number of kits that aren't available elsewhere. 

Another one-stop shopping spot is StarFleet Models. 

Finally, Odyssey Slipways has a few kits, tho most don't come with decals. The best place to get those is thru the Starship Modeler Store


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree. It would be nice to have an _accurate_ kit of the Nebula class in 1/2500 scale, though I'm afraid the subject may be a bit too obscure for the mainstream model companies to bother producing one in styrene.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> There are already resin _Nebula_ & _Phoenix_ kits in production by VA Miniatures. You can find them at Federation Models. Click on Model Kits on the menu at the left,then select VA Miniatures. Victor has a number of 1/2500 scale Trek ships, plus there's a 1/2500 TOS _Surya_ under the Alliance Models banner. FedMods also carries another great line of 1/2500 scale models from Gizmotron.
> 
> JT Graphics has a 1/2500 Vulcan Command Cruiers from Star Trek: Enterprise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Griff! I was wondering are the Nebula kits in 
scale with the Round 2 Cadet series or are they in sacle with the bigger kits?

fortress


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

fortress said:


> I recently just started building my Round 2 Star Trek
> Enterprise 3-piece Desk set and I realized just how nice
> it would be to have some more offerings in 1/2500 scale.
> 
> ...


The Deep Space 9 station is being re-issued later this year, included in that kit will be a 1/2500 scale USS Defiant, at least that's a start.


----------

